# Hunter earned his TT title and we are now training full-time for IPO!



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter earned his TT title today, and it was an amazing experience. Speaking with the judge after the test made me a little teary eyed. She began by saying "I love this dog." and went on to say that he did exactly what a German Shepherd should at his age. She said he was correctly aloof yet friendly with people, unphased by the umbrella, loud noises, tactile simulation, etc. Alert and curious with the gunshot. Moved towards the aggressive stranger with confidence and self control... was very clear headed.

She said that if they were not pass/fail and awarded points, Hunter would have scored the highest among all the dogs. THAT was great to hear, since there were a couple amazing dogs there.

I was so honoured by the praise I received from him. I am super, super proud of my boy.

After a long morning and afternoon at the kennel club grounds, we went on for a nice two hour Schutzhund session with our new helper. Hunter was totally turned on, gave some great full grips and super enthusiasm. Did an escape bite for the first time, which went so well.

Over all, a truly successful day. I am super proud of my young man. :wub:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent --


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Having watched Hunter grow from a itty bitty baby to an almost full grown adult... I can say that this has been such an honour to see the dog he has become (and a lot of that is from you as well). 

I love you guys so much and am so extremely proud of Hunter!

Now, SHARE THE PHOTO'S of my big guy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Having watched Hunter grow from a itty bitty baby to an almost full grown adult... I can say that this has been such an honour to see the dog he has become (and a lot of that is from you as well).
> 
> I love you guys so much and am so extremely proud of Hunter!
> 
> Now, SHARE THE PHOTO'S of my big guy!


Stop being the most awesome best friend in the world! Also, will post pictures!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Grrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's so great, congratulations


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Crowd test!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! 

As if there would've been any doubt he wouldn't pass with flying colors. He is awesome !!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> *As if there would've been any doubt he wouldn't pass with flying colors.* He is awesome !!


Exactly!

Also, should mention that the judge said he was the best dog there out of 22 other dogs!  Just sayn'.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Also, should mention that the judge said he was the best dog there out of 22 other dogs!  Just sayn'.



:3 :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That is completely awesome. What a wonderful comment by the judge. But I'm not surprised, pup came from good breeders, good breeding, good genetics, and grew up with a superb owner!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Congratulations!!! That is completely awesome. What a wonderful comment by the judge. But I'm not surprised, pup came from good breeders, good breeding, good genetics, and grew up with a superb owner!


Thank you so much... greatly appreciate your compliment!!!


----------

